# Mass producing moss



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

So I accidentally kill off a batch of flame moss through over exposure of H2O2 sterilization.

I bought some more but I've always wanted to make a bunch from what's left.

I put in a blender 
- moss
- .5 cup of water
- a pinch of KNO3, a pinch of K2HPO4, a pinch of CSM+B
- .5 cup of melted agar, 1 teaspoon of powdered agar (let cool to the touch but not solidify~ 100F)

The result. As you can see the fragments are producing O2 under my aquarium lights. Each fragments will grow into a strand. I'll update the result. 
I also put in a little water over top the agar mix to keep the humidity up and ward off mold and such.









This could have been done with chopped up moss in a cup of dirt but I won't be able to see the result


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Cool. How long does it usually take for the moss to emerge from the agar?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Monster Fish said:


> Cool. How long does it usually take for the moss to emerge from the agar?


No idea  
I'll update this thread.


----------



## Chipoi84 (Jun 17, 2012)

where you learn this method from?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it's a mod of this method
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/how-to-grow-you-119033
They use buttermilk and no agar.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Awesome thank you, I am going to use a similar method, just going to add some acids and antibiotics


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

interesting . *suibscribed*


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Following as well


----------



## ltsai (Sep 24, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I actually already did this, except I did it with different mediums.

Doesn't work as well as you think it would. It works great on terrestrial mosses, but on aquatic mosses I find it's faster to just let them grow whole.

I even did side by side comparison with java moss.

1 jar blended with nutrients, 1 jar unblended with the same nutrients.

Unblended grows much faster.


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 14, 2012)

How did this experiment turn out?


----------

